# UP opener



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoping to go with a friend and the girls up to the up for opener in a couple weeks. Planning on camping on some state land and sort of roughing it. Being from downstate I am not familiar with the area. We are wanting to hunt the east side near St Mary's river. Any help with where to camp/General areas to hunt is appreciated. I don't want any specific details just a general area. Planning on going up Friday before to scout. Just dont want to be in an overcrowded area with idiots yelling at each other opening morning.

Please only PMs. Don't want to screw up anyone's spots

Thank you all


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

28hotshot said:


> Hoping to go with a friend and the girls up to the up for opener in a couple weeks. Planning on camping on some state land and sort of roughing it. Being from downstate I am not familiar with the area. We are wanting to hunt the east side near St Mary's river. Any help with where to camp/General areas to hunt is appreciated. I don't want any specific details just a general area. Planning on going up Friday before to scout. Just dont want to be in an overcrowded area with idiots yelling at each other opening morning.
> 
> Please only PMs. Don't want to screw up anyone's spots
> 
> Thank you all


Are you planning on tent camping or do you have a trailer or pop-up camper? IF you have anything other than a tent, send me a pm. Do you have a boat? If yes, how big?


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes we are planning on sleeping in a tent to save money. And I am bringing my 14 ft flat bottom with 13 horse longtail with blind. 

I know down here there's a lot of woodies and mallards. What should i expect to see up there this early kn the year?


----------



## zollcat111 (Jun 30, 2010)

Last two years hunting the same spot showed lots of redheads. Few puddle ducks, with larger rafts of divers. Feel free to pm with any questions. We are going up Thursday night and coming back Sunday.


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you. That's what i was wondering. I was debating on taking my divers or not


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

I have never hunted the UP, but I was up visiting friends this weekend and saw a ton of teal and wood ducks.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Hunted munuscong one opener and had people set up220 yards away right at light. Hunted the edge of the river the next day and shot a couple divers. We were laughing that if you put on an orange construction vest and an orange hat and just stood way out there like a buoy with a couple decoys you would hammer them. I still say it would work


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Hopefully there are ducks around. It will be a busy day Friday trying to find a spot to hunt and camp. If anyone wants to pm me I will let you know how hunting is going next weekend if i have phone service


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone seen any buffies up there yet? I'm trying to decide on either taking woodie or buffie dekes.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

28hotshot said:


> Has anyone seen any buffies up there yet? I'm trying to decide on either taking woodie or buffie dekes.


You will be better served with wood duck decoys. Acorn crop was so/so, but I have seen very good wood duck numbers. 

Bufflehead are an end of season bird up here.


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

I go across the bridge a lot. The divers that pile up in late Oct on the east side of the bridge on the UP side is awesome. There are a few celery beds they stack up on. But early, I have hunted Raber bay and shot a few on openers.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

I will also be up with some buddies in that area.


----------



## Barry McCockner (Jan 20, 2016)

Probably a little late now- but cabins near munuscong bay are pretty reasonable from $85 to $100 a night. Keep a good eye on the forecast with that 14' boat with a mud Motor. It should be fine with calm water, but if the wind picks up the waves can get a little scary out there


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Im hoping i will be good. Looks like single digit east winds. Is the area pretty shallow? I looked at some depth maps and seen it was quite shallow out to the channel. Is this true?

Hopefully it isnt a zoo lol




Barry McCockner said:


> Probably a little late now- but cabins near munuscong bay are pretty reasonable from $85 to $100 a night. Keep a good eye on the forecast with that 14' boat with a mud Motor. It should be fine with calm water, but if the wind picks up the waves can get a little scary out there


----------



## Barry McCockner (Jan 20, 2016)

Two years ago much of it was walkable where hunted...but last year it was chest deep in the same spots. No clue what it'll be this year. We're going up Thursday to salmon fish/ scout hunting spots.


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Barry McCockner said:


> Two years ago much of it was walkable where hunted...but last year it was chest deep in the same spots. No clue what it'll be this year. We're going up Thursday to salmon fish/ scout hunting spots.


Should be a good time. Hopefully the ducks cooperate


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

It is a zoo out there. I was there a few years ago and just could not find a good spot. Best area was west of the bay where river pours into the bay. Go early.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Barry McCockner said:


> Two years ago much of it was walkable where hunted...but last year it was chest deep in the same spots. No clue what it'll be this year. We're going up Thursday to salmon fish/ scout hunting spots.


Current USGS/USACE data indicate that water depths are 4" higher than last year in September for Lakes Huron and Michigan.


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Well good luck everyone. Hope to see lots of success stories on Monday. It will be an adventure for sure


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09 (Apr 29, 2014)

Barry McCockner said:


> Probably a little late now- but cabins near munuscong bay are pretty reasonable from $85 to $100 a night. Keep a good eye on the forecast with that 14' boat with a mud Motor. It should be fine with calm water, but if the wind picks up the waves can get a little scary out there


 Very scary indeed. And quick too. Better know how to work that throttle and lean lol. Used to live on south end by Dan's, seen and been in some wild predicaments with that wind.


----------

